# Letters from a Skeptic



## Scott (Apr 21, 2004)

I recently got Letters from a Skeptic
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._1_1/103-2648618-5693440?v=glance&amp;s=books

I am very disappointed. It had so much potential. It is a set of true letters between a believing son and an atheist / skeptical father in which the father eventully converts. It has a lot of potential to being readable to a wide audience, because of the human element and it is written at a laymen's level and in bit-sized chunks. I had hoped for a decent hand-out apologetic book.

Anyway, the first set of letters deal with the problem of evil and the &quot;Christian&quot; sets forth an open theism position. The father (rightly) responds that this view makes God &quot;alot more human than I ever imagined him.&quot; According the the &quot;Christian&quot; God &quot;takes risks&quot; because he does not know the outcome of human freedom.

Anyway, stay away from this.

Scott


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 22, 2004)

Open-theism seems to be gaining alot of ground in the Church. I guess when a vaccuum is created by a lack of sound Biblical Theology it will fill up quickly with garbage.


----------

